# Alternator issue



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi,

Looking for clarity on what could issue.
In August 2022, replaced original alternator with third party option.
Was ok until 3 days where that alternator failed - not recharging and battery light display on dash.
Changed over under warranty, and new alternator has failed after 3 days!!!!.

Is this just a case of bad alternator's or could there be another electrical issue?

2016 Holden Cruze.. 1.8 automatic sedan.

Any insight would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What happened to the original alternator? Same thing, or was it something different? The Cruze charging system can fool mechanics who are used to older cars.


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

ChevyGuy said:


> What happened to the original alternator? Same thing, or was it something different? The Cruze charging system can fool mechanics who are used to older cars.


The clutch pulley was gone, try to replace that but then the whole bearing went. Unusual... Im not a hard driver, had only 185,000 ks think it was just one of those that went...!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe time to try another brand.


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

ChevyGuy said:


> Maybe time to try another brand.


I was thinking that, the Alternator I got in Aug was still under warranty. and still is for 6 months.

Could it be a faulty Battery ? 
I put in battery from my Ute and started it up. The dash was showing that the battery was recharging constantly at 14.6.- 14.7...? 
I'm going to give it another go tomorrow and allow it to run for 10 -15 mins.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Peter.C said:


> I was thinking that, the Alternator I got in Aug was still under warranty. and still is for 6 months.
> 
> Could it be a faulty Battery ?
> I put in battery from my Ute and started it up. The dash was showing that the battery was recharging constantly at 14.6.- 14.7...?
> I'm going to give it another go tomorrow and allow it to run for 10 -15 mins.


in my case it was the battery faulty, this tester can help you clear your doubts:


https://www.amazon.ca/TOPDON-BT100-Automotive-Alternator-Motorcycle/dp/B07Z67MMGC


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's a cool machine. Don't know if it can handle a 500 amp draw like it says.

Harborfreight has one for $60. 

Pulling 500 amps for 15 seconds gets very hit. Or whatever the test is these days.


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

It's not the battery. Ran car this morning with the battery from my Ute that I know the battery is good.. with a multimeter, voltage on battery was dropping.....

May look a good genuine Holden second hand alternator. Should be better than then the two non genuine I changed in two Days....!!!?


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

Adding this information for anyone reading this in future.
Purchases a second hand original GM Alternator from local wrecker. It was from previous year - 2015, but with low ks/Miles. So far after four days of constant on/off driving, no problems. The reading of the volts on the dash shows the battery charging as expected, Have had all different conditions, in a short four day period, using heater, Air Con, normal driving and no problems so far.


----------

